# Horrible



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

GOD! THIS IS HORRIBLE, WHO COULD DO SUCH A THING ??

http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/11/07/oven.puppy.ap/index.html


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

When some one can do that to an innocent animal, lord only knows what they would do to another human being. I say the punishment should fit the crime.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm glad his wife filed for divorce. I think I would have after the leaf blower incident. What a shame.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Not only did he throw it in the oven, he damaged the puppy's eye with a leaf blower so badly it had to be removed! It would be nice if he could receive the same punishment.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I just can't believe how heartless some people can be.....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Ok all I could read was the heading and I had to turn it off. Some people are cruel. He should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry I was really angry at the time and had to vent...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I agree that the punishment should fit the crime....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I clicked on the link and read the title and closed the window straight away!!! No point reading any further I knew it had to be a sick article. PUNISMENT? I don't think on exists....


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

What if he gets kitchen duty in prison... and then someone _accidentally _knocks him into the oven... and keeps the door closed while he screams in agony.... That would be shame if it happened, huh? :nopity:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Oooohhh! I love your violonist!!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

really hard to imagine how one can look in the trusting eyes of a dog and then treat it so badly...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

It is hard to even imagine--you don't have to love animals not do something like that. 

If he treated the dog that way--imagine how he treated his wife?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> If he treated the dog that way--imagine how he treated his wife?


And I hope he NEVER has any kids...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> What if he gets kitchen duty in prison... and then someone _accidentally _knocks him into the oven... and keeps the door closed while he screams in agony.... That would be shame if it happened, huh? :nopity:


I hope the let the other inmates know what he's in for.... They'll take good care of him.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

PUT THE GUY IN THE OVEN AND SEE HOW HE LIKES IT!!!!! Grrrr..... ok, end rant...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

No kidding Rick--cause even murderers loved their dogs....


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I've not gone to the link, don't handle these things well but have read enough to know in the thread of what it is about. I hope they lock him up and throw the key away. And even thats too good for him!


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

it so sad to hear... i dont think the punishment these people get is enough... i read a stroy in the paper years ago about a someone who drowened the cocker spaniel bitch****pregnant*** in the river thames thats not the only thing they use weights(lifting weight) tied round the poor dogs neck... not caught the guy as far as i know.... its just so sick to know that people can harm their own pet or animals in that case


----------

